# World-first study project will unravel how embryos develop after fertilisation



## chini (Sep 26, 2017)

A world-first research project will unravel how human embryos develop in the first weeks and months after fertilisation, improving our understanding of fertility, birth defects and regenerative medicine.

The £10 million Wellcome-funded Human Developmental Biology Initiative (HDBI) will build a 'family tree' of how cells divide and specialise following fertilisation*, to understand how tissues and organs develop and reveal new insights into how this process can go wrong.

https://www.healthpolicy-watch.org/wellcome-funded-initiative-to-unlock-secrets-of-human-development/


----------

